# E-mail on iPad -- deleting, saving, organizing messages?



## BK

I love being able to see my e-mail on my iPad...  However, I get a TON of e-mail, and deleting messages is an incredibly tedious process on the iPad. I'd like to save a few messages, but I would like to delete about 95% of them.  Surely there is an easier way....

Are any of y'all using an app that helps manage mail messages?

My wish list would be:  A flag system for keeping selected e-mail.
                                A quick way to delete all un-flagged messages.
                                A folder system for saved e-mails.

Can anyone suggest an app --- or even a work-around?

Bonnie


----------



## hsuthard

I gave up on the iPad mail system and use Gmail for my mail via Safari. I'm much happier with it. Before I was moving emails I wanted to keep to my Sent folder so I could find them easier. 

I have heard that folders is a "coming-soon" upgrade to the Mail, though.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

This is only marginally better than the way I WAS doing it, but I just discovered this, so I thought I'd share it.

In the iPad mail, in the Inbox (although the same thing works for "Sent" or Drafts), if you're in landscape mode so that you can see the list of emails in your inbox (or in Portrait, click Inbox in the upper left corner to pop up the list of emails in your Inbox. You should see "Mailboxes" and "Edit" at the top of the list. Click on "Edit." The list will turn into a checklist with a little circular check mark at the left side of each message. You can click on that, and scroll through the list to click on all the ones you want to delete, then click on Delete at the bottom.

Hope this helps a little.



BK said:


> I love being able to see my e-mail on my iPad... However, I get a TON of e-mail, and deleting messages is an incredibly tedious process on the iPad. I'd like to save a few messages, but I would like to delete about 95% of them. Surely there is an easier way....
> 
> Are any of y'all using an app that helps manage mail messages?
> 
> My wish list would be: A flag system for keeping selected e-mail.
> A quick way to delete all un-flagged messages.
> A folder system for saved e-mails.
> 
> Can anyone suggest an app --- or even a work-around?
> 
> Bonnie


----------



## Someone Nameless

I use gmail too and the email system on the iPad drives me nuts.  Gmail groups conversations together but on the iPad mail program it lists them individually.  It's also a pain to archive and move them to folders.  I resorted to Safari too.


----------



## VictoriaP

Gmail through Safari here too.  Couldn't stand my choices being delete or keep--I wanted my archive function back.  I made a gmail icon bookmark and plopped it into my dock, took the mail icon & moved it to my "do not use" page.

You do lose push notification that way though. So I have to open the bookmark to check my mail.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

There's an app for that.  I use PushMail to get notifications on my Gmail account.  

Betsy


----------



## hsuthard

Thanks for that tip, Betsy! I didn't know about that.


----------



## Rasputina

I guess I'm the odd one out as usual, I like the mail app and my same folders I already have on my mac mail app is right there and simple to drop mail into, just tap the icon and then tap the folder I want it moved to. But then I can't stand gmails interface.


----------



## corkyb

How do you get folders on your ipad mail app?  All I have is the inbox and i have lots of folders on my mac mail app on my MBP
Paula


----------



## BK

I would love to have mail folders on my iPad...  is that capability  available only with Mac mail


----------



## pidgeon92

I believe folders are to part of a future update. Me, I delete all of my messages that I don't want to keep from the server immediately, then download only what I want to keep on my iMac. This keeps me from downloading duplicate stuff on my iPad/iPhone constantly. Considering that most of my email is made up of advertising, looking at it once is more than enough.


----------



## Rasputina

I don't remember doing anything special for my folders to show up, but they are right there, even my self created ones.


----------



## GinnyB

I would just like to be able to SEND iPad mail from my Roadrunner account. I can retrieve and read it, but the iPad won't send. I probably set it up incorrectly.


----------



## rho

I have one mail issue that is driving me crazy and I don't know what I did to make it happen.  But I go to send mail from one account and I check that it says it is going from that account BUT it goes out from another account entirely.  Very very weird.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

rho said:


> I have one mail issue that is driving me crazy and I don't know what I did to make it happen. But I go to send mail from one account and I check that it says it is going from that account BUT it goes out from another account entirely. Very very weird.


Is it always the same account? If you go to "settings," under general, mail, is that account set as the Default account?

Betsy


----------



## Chad Winters

I use a Mac and sync my Mac mail app with gmail thru imap and all of my folders (tags) are available on my iPad. The mail app works fine for me. Except if you click on a link it dumps you out to Safari


----------



## rho

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Is it always the same account? If you go to "settings," under general, mail, is that account set as the Default account?
> 
> Betsy


No I try to send it thru my default mail and it goes thru a gmail account I set up for junk mail -- you know when you have to give an email but don't really want stuff tom go to your regular mail -- like some. Swagbucks stuff.


----------



## GinnyB

I gave up with trying to figure out iPad mail, so I just send everything from my mac mail account.


----------



## corkyb

Ginny,
Does that mean you don't use the ipad for email; that you just use your mac?  
Or do you somehow mean mobileme when you say macmail? 
Thanks
Paula ny


----------



## GinnyB

corkyb said:


> Ginny,
> Does that mean you don't use the ipad for email; that you just use your mac?
> Or do you somehow mean mobileme when you say macmail?
> Thanks
> Paula ny


No, that means to send on my iPad I always send from my Mac account. I use my iPad for mail all the time. I just can't send on my roadrunner account on my iPad.


----------



## AimeeW

I set up my gmail acct as a IMAP acct so the folders show up but when I send an e-mail from the iPad, the message outgoing message does not get put in the sent folder. Does anyone have any ideas on what the issue is?


----------

